

Show HN: Roll20 Enters Open Beta (Virtual tabletop for playing RPGs online) - silverlight
http://roll20.net/?openbeta

======
silverlight
We're incredibly pleased to enter the next phase of our development, and the
support of the Hacker News community during our Kickstarter campaign is a big
reason why it's been possible.

For those more interested in the technical details, check out our
Acknowledgements page[1].

[1] <http://help.roll20.net/acknowledgements/>

